# my first attempt of using my new sewing machine



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i bought myself a new sewing machine and used it for the first time last night i was so happy with what i made and can only get better thought id share with you my harness and leash i made

think this is not bad for my first attempt


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Not bad??? I think it's awesome. Good for you Mandy. Love the harness!!!!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats very well done, looks like a bought one!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

That is really nice. If it only gets better from here, you'll be sewing for posh pets everywhere soon. I love the print.


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks ladies i was quite proud of myself im gonna try out something else tonight


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Mandy - The harness and leash are fab! For first effort it is brilliant! You will only get better from here. Maybe you can start a little side business Posh Pet Gear!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Its adorable!


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

very cute


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Start taking orders,we can all have one !


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i might just do that when i get a bit more practice and can do them perfect ordered more materials and stuff so more harnesses and stuff to show soon x


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

WoW! Nice job. I need to learn how to sew!


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Awesome!!


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

michele said:


> Start taking orders,we can all have one !


I would definitely order one for Lily - I think it fabulous!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

me too me too!! that is amazing i love it! well done, xx


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

looks great well done


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

that is FABULOUS mandy!! not bad.....lol.....you are too funny!


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh, and I forgot to add, what a beautiful model you have!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

thank you xx


----------



## tylerlott (Apr 2, 2009)

it is beautiful i cant tell the difference between a store bought one and yours


----------



## martini0904 (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow, that turned out really nice! It looks like store-bought! Where did you get the pattern, if you don't mind me asking? Thanks!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i just copied th pattern from one i bought 
heres my other design



































ive also started taking orders here on my website
http://zacyboyandhoneypiechihuahuas.webeden.co.uk/#/mychisareusshop/4533578457


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I love it !!! looks great


----------



## shawtiee (Feb 4, 2009)

i think you should make more then sell them i no id buy one


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

that looks brilliant! Really professional! Well done you


----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

That is great. Do you have a female? Your dog is as cute as mine only he doesn't have the black. But they look a lot alike. I just got a new sewing machine too, right before I got Cubbie back. I will have to see what you can make for male dogs.
Linda


----------



## riverchick247 (Jul 23, 2009)

Cute! Great job, did you use a pattern or just wing it? I'd love to try making some for my girls.


----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

I need great ideas for a boy dog. I bought some preemie clothes to adjust to fit him for this winter. At savers if you have one near you, they are 99 cents to 1.99. One says puppy love and is a shirt with collar.
Linda


----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

My first attempt at making a shirt out of preemie clothes for Cubbie.


----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

I see it won't let me go to my album and stay here, so I will post the back next.


----------



## curvesarein (May 29, 2009)

Here is the back, I took some darts to make smaller around the belly and put a tag on made by MOM and a button hole for the harness


----------

